# Killed some stuff.



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Well its been awhile since ive been on here. Been busy with family, summer bowfishing and scouting for mule deer.

Went out on the chukar opener and had some awesome points from Kimber. He was really on his game and was alot of fun to watch. I was able to knock down three.










Afew days later decided to try and fill my sharp tail grouse tags. Those birds were jumpy and wouldnt hold. The one that Kimber did point held really well but I was up the hill and it flushed before I could get there. On the way back to the truck Kimber locked up in front of me and up came a single chukar. I was happy. Also scratched out a few pigeons.










A week later went back for sharpies and saw close to 35 birds. It was a great day. The birds held and Kimber was a pointing machine. 2 great points and 2 birds down.










Then went to Wyoming. Had a doe antelope tag. Wanted to do it with my bow. Alot of people told me that it couldnt be done. Well thats why I wanted to get the tag. It was only $50 and I wanted to get some practice with the bow. After a few failed stalks had a group come out at 70 yards and I settled my pin and let it fly. Hit her a little low and she ran off. Followed the blood trail and found her bedded in the sage. Got to 15 yards and put one final arrow in her head. What a fun hunt.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Niiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like your starting off on the right foot.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sweet mix bag for sure :O||: Nothing to shoot here right now except for quail and collard doves.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

You hit that doe at 70 yards? Dang dude! That is some impressive shooting for sure. Nice job!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad to see you getting into some good action. Its always nice when you can find some Chukars without climbing to the top of the world to do it.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool, looks like you have some good hunting grounds. Now that my big game hunts are finished im excited to go out in search of ruffed grouse.


----------

